# Problem POST



## Remo (1. Sep 2005)

hi

ich habe eine Frage!
Ich generiere immer eine unterschiedliche Anzahl Textfelder für die Eingabe von Paramtern. Danach will ich bei Klicken auf den OK button, das dies eine Action auslöst.

Doch wie kann ich diese Parameter empfangen.
normalerweise mache ich es so:

```
Object name = ((DynaActionForm)form).get("name");
```

das problem hier ist aber das dieses property in der struts-config datei festgelegt sein muss

und ich habe ja immer eine unterschiedliche anzahl parameter.

wie kann ich das lösen?


----------



## clemson (1. Sep 2005)

das problem hatte ich auch vor kurzem.

ich habe das problem mit einer hash-map-backed (punkt 4.3.2) gelöst.


----------



## Remo (1. Sep 2005)

:toll:  danke...ist genau das was ich suchte  :toll:


----------

